# LYFT DRIVER SCAMMED ME



## pcoutpost (Oct 4, 2015)

Had a business meeting yesterday. Took Lyft from point A to Point B for a charge of $6.80, no problem. Left the meeting and went back to starting point. 

The driver tried to go a long route which I corrected (he thought I wasn't paying attention as I was on the phone). When he dropped me, he didn't end the ride, he jumped on the interstate and headed up I-77 to Iredell County. By the time I got Lyft on the phone (support 855-865-9553) he was 25+ miles away. The rep saw the ride was still in progress and had to manually disconnect me from the ride. He told me he would make sure I wasn't overcharged. I told him in lieu of this, the ride should be comped which he said would probably happen. Did he follow through??? No, just got the $50 bill for the fraudulent ride. BTW, I did attempt to contact the driver by phone prior to calling Lyft, it went to VM 4 times. I even left him a VM with my personal number in case this was just some app glitch or something, he never returned my call, solidifying to me this was him scamming and long ride.

I called them back tonight and they said the only thing they could do was to forward this on to some other support team and someone would get back to me this upcoming week.

Meantime, Im out $50 until they feel like getting around to resolve this. I told them they needed to refund the fare back tonight, he declined.

NEVER USE LYFT. Uber may be shady with their drivers but they dont SCREW their customers or tolerate drivers who do.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Sorry to hear that most unfortunate incident. It seems to me the driver just wanted to get quick money because that is a nail in the coffin move. 

I believe drivers can cash out instantly once they reach $50. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Did you report this incident to your credit card company ??


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

pcoutpost said:


> Had a business meeting yesterday. Took Lyft from point A to Point B for a charge of $6.80, no problem. Left the meeting and went back to starting point.
> 
> The driver tried to go a long route which I corrected (he thought I wasn't paying attention as I was on the phone). When he dropped me, he didn't end the ride, he jumped on the interstate and headed up I-77 to Iredell County. By the time I got Lyft on the phone (support 855-865-9553) he was 25+ miles away. The rep saw the ride was still in progress and had to manually disconnect me from the ride. He told me he would make sure I wasn't overcharged. I told him in lieu of this, the ride should be comped which he said would probably happen. Did he follow through??? No, just got the $50 bill for the fraudulent ride. BTW, I did attempt to contact the driver by phone prior to calling Lyft, it went to VM 4 times. I even left him a VM with my personal number in case this was just some app glitch or something, he never returned my call, solidifying to me this was him scamming and long ride.
> 
> ...


Lyft won't tolerate this you will get refunded and prob some sort of ride credit toward future rides. In all likelihood the driver will get deactivated by Lyft as they have no tolerance for drivers doing stuff like this!


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

How many times are you planning to start the same thread.

You've literally cut and pasted it like 5 times now.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Turns out you're an Uber driver. Maybe you are just too much of a fanboy.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

pcoutpost said:


> Had a business meeting yesterday. Took Lyft from point A to Point B for a charge of $6.80, no problem. Left the meeting and went back to starting point.
> 
> The driver tried to go a long route which I corrected (he thought I wasn't paying attention as I was on the phone). When he dropped me, he didn't end the ride, he jumped on the interstate and headed up I-77 to Iredell County. By the time I got Lyft on the phone (support 855-865-9553) he was 25+ miles away. The rep saw the ride was still in progress and had to manually disconnect me from the ride. He told me he would make sure I wasn't overcharged. I told him in lieu of this, the ride should be comped which he said would probably happen. Did he follow through??? No, just got the $50 bill for the fraudulent ride. BTW, I did attempt to contact the driver by phone prior to calling Lyft, it went to VM 4 times. I even left him a VM with my personal number in case this was just some app glitch or something, he never returned my call, solidifying to me this was him scamming and long ride.
> 
> ...


" Side Hustle"


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

pcoutpost said:


> Had a business meeting yesterday. Took Lyft from point A to Point B for a charge of $6.80, no problem. Left the meeting and went back to starting point.
> 
> The driver tried to go a long route which I corrected (he thought I wasn't paying attention as I was on the phone). When he dropped me, he didn't end the ride, he jumped on the interstate and headed up I-77 to Iredell County. By the time I got Lyft on the phone (support 855-865-9553) he was 25+ miles away. The rep saw the ride was still in progress and had to manually disconnect me from the ride. He told me he would make sure I wasn't overcharged. I told him in lieu of this, the ride should be comped which he said would probably happen. Did he follow through??? No, just got the $50 bill for the fraudulent ride. BTW, I did attempt to contact the driver by phone prior to calling Lyft, it went to VM 4 times. I even left him a VM with my personal number in case this was just some app glitch or something, he never returned my call, solidifying to me this was him scamming and long ride.
> 
> ...


Btw, go have sex with yourself If you're looking for sympathy, this would have been a $80 taxi fare or $60 car rental 2 years ago.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

to mention the countless PAX that puke and later lie about it, damage Drivers vehicle, assault drivers, etc etc.... Am I supposed to feel sorry for this guy.... Nope


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

pcoutpost said:


> Had a business meeting yesterday. Took Lyft from point A to Point B for a charge of $6.80, no problem. Left the meeting and went back to starting point.
> 
> The driver tried to go a long route which I corrected (he thought I wasn't paying attention as I was on the phone). When he dropped me, he didn't end the ride, he jumped on the interstate and headed up I-77 to Iredell County. By the time I got Lyft on the phone (support 855-865-9553) he was 25+ miles away. The rep saw the ride was still in progress and had to manually disconnect me from the ride. He told me he would make sure I wasn't overcharged. I told him in lieu of this, the ride should be comped which he said would probably happen. Did he follow through??? No, just got the $50 bill for the fraudulent ride. BTW, I did attempt to contact the driver by phone prior to calling Lyft, it went to VM 4 times. I even left him a VM with my personal number in case this was just some app glitch or something, he never returned my call, solidifying to me this was him scamming and long ride.
> 
> ...


Register a complaint with your state's Attorney General. It may not get you results, but people need to do this so it's on the record!


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

You have consumer protection rights under federal law. Here's a good link that may be helpful.

https://www.valuepenguin.com/credit-card-consumer-rights-protections-explained


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Lyft support is out of this world.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> " Side Hustle"


The duck would agree.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I wouldn't have done that to ya, man. Report that sucker to Lyft, as he's a crook. He shouldn't be driving anyone around. Should be banned. Makes more room for drivers who actually try to provide a good service, and over in Seattle, we could use A LOT less supply of drivers.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

senorCRV said:


> Btw, go have sex with yourself If you're looking for sympathy, this would have been a $80 taxi fare or $60 car rental 2 years ago.


I'm looking or a symphony... do you have tickets? They're too expensive these days.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

JTR said:


> Were you rude to driver? He could simply say he ended ride but lyft app failed to respond like i said if you were disrespectful rider than driver might did it to pay back  if he were doing 200+ trips a month.. to lyft its just you were bad rider according to lyft system... be respectful to drivers at all time, otherwise experience drivers will get you mad somehow


They have a ratings system for that. Low rated pax have a harder time getting accepred pings. If a convenience store clerk is rude to me I don't respond with "put the money in the bag!"


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

pcoutpost said:


> Had a business meeting yesterday. Took Lyft from point A to Point B for a charge of $6.80, no problem. Left the meeting and went back to starting point.
> 
> The driver tried to go a long route which I corrected (he thought I wasn't paying attention as I was on the phone). When he dropped me, he didn't end the ride, he jumped on the interstate and headed up I-77 to Iredell County. By the time I got Lyft on the phone (support 855-865-9553) he was 25+ miles away. The rep saw the ride was still in progress and had to manually disconnect me from the ride. He told me he would make sure I wasn't overcharged. I told him in lieu of this, the ride should be comped which he said would probably happen. Did he follow through??? No, just got the $50 bill for the fraudulent ride. BTW, I did attempt to contact the driver by phone prior to calling Lyft, it went to VM 4 times. I even left him a VM with my personal number in case this was just some app glitch or something, he never returned my call, solidifying to me this was him scamming and long ride.
> 
> ...


That sucks, but it's not surprising. As more and more drivers earn less than minimum wage, desperation kicks in and stuff like this happens. Not saying it's right, but neither is taking a subsidized ride that should cost 400% more in order to be profitable or legitimate.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

400% minimum  20 bucks minimum


----------



## Jon H. SFBay (Oct 29, 2015)

Just an fyi - I've had this happen a couple of times in which I was either in a crappy cell area or the app just locks up and made it impossible to end the ride. 

This may have happen or the drive may have thought the ride was over (ended via the app) but it didn't and he didn't notice while heading home.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

In all honestly, some drivers are just too stupid to know how to end a ride. But there ARE times when you physically can't end a ride because of cell service. But not for 50 miles...


----------

